# Deviated Septum



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has had a procedure to fix this and how did it work out?

I have a deviated septum and have heard "horror" stories and people telling me not to go through with it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It would involve realigning the bridge of the nose.
My dad, brother, and I all have it - it's the Hungarian nose .


----------



## rustyshackleford (Oct 30, 2009)

I was just wondering the same thing. I didn't know I had one, but a doctor recently told me that. I wouldn't mind having it fixed because I often have trouble breathing through my nose. What horror stories have you heard?


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

People just regret having it done. I don't know why. I just heard it from my mom lol.

The doctor said I have an 85 percent chance of it working which is good in my eyes.

I also asked my family doctor and they said if it doesn't work I will have the same thing as I do now so I don't know what the big deal would be.

I am just wondering if my nose will be constantly running or things of that nature after I have it done. I can't breath through my nose when I am active so that is why I am getting it done. I also can't breath when I get a cold and it is not good to breath through your mouth while you sleep, because that will lead to things down the road that are not fun.

Basically my mom told me these stupid things and now I can't get them out of my head. I guess I can ask the doctor when I see him tomorrow lmao.


----------



## fd000 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have one too, been wanting to get surgery, but just too scared I guess. I remember a long time ago when I was 12 or something, and they cleaned my nose or something while diagnosing me, I could actually breathe through both nostril's fully, was a pretty amazing feeling! I guess I probably will get it done through within the next 2 years.


----------



## Civet (Nov 23, 2009)

I had that surgery (called a septoplasty) done several years ago. I was diagnosed with "chronic rhinitis" and a deviated septum. At the time I was on constant allergy medication and steroidal nasal sprays and without these I would get massive post-nasal drip and could not breathe properly through my nose. 

For me it was worth it, after the surgery I didn't need the decongestants any more and for awhile I didn't use the sprays either though I am unfortunately back on it again. 

I think the biggest complaint people have about this type of surgery is that your septum may disalign itself again (not like your nose would become crooked or anything, just that the inside of your nose may over time just return to its uneven state). Certainly there are other risks of surgery as well, as bowlingpins said. For this reason if you decide to go through with the surgery you should try to find a doctor that comes recommended or is someone that seems to be trustworthy and have a lot of experience with your particular problem.

As far as your symptoms, though, they don't sound that bad, and maybe you can talk to your doctor about alternatives to surgery rather than going through all of that to fix a rather mild problem.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

It seems that you're in good company:


> [Meryl Streep] Has a deviated septum, which she refuses to have fixed. Directors work around it by avoiding straight-on close-ups.


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000658/bio


----------



## Laconic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I too had a septoplasty done about a year ago and I'm glad I did. I'm sleeping much better (which really makes it worthwhile) and I don't look like a 'tard with my mouth constantly hanging open. It also helped my digestion because I'm not gulping air when I eat or drink.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I had surgery. I think they corrected my deviated septum but they also cut and shrunk my turbinates. I always was breathing out of one nostril and when allergy season came, my sinuses got really bad.

I think the surgery helped but not as much as I would have hoped. A lot of the time I'm still breathing out of one nostril.


----------

